# 1941 Schwinn Autocycle Super Deluxe



## GARY (Oct 18, 2016)

Here are some pics of my recently restored 1941 Schwinn Autocycle Super Deluxe.  I plan to bring it to the Cyclone Coaster Swap Meet next month. Quite a challenge to complete this restoration. Hope you enjoy the pics. 

GARY


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 18, 2016)

LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 18, 2016)

Pretty, pretty sweet!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 18, 2016)

Yeah!
That's a beauty!


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice!!


----------



## Cory (Oct 18, 2016)

I can't wait to see it there! Amazing!


----------



## stoney (Oct 18, 2016)

Wow great looking bike. Striking paint.


----------



## sarmis (Oct 18, 2016)

Great bike !
The front stance looks funny, Bomb should look parallel to the ground plane.  Double check your fork build or fender position ?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 18, 2016)

sarmis said:


> Great bike !
> The front stance looks funny, Bomb should look parallel to the ground plane.  Double check your fork build or fender position ?



You are right. Fender is way off...is it off a truss for bike?... you can see the fork indent is way behind the actual fork. 



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 18, 2016)

Maybe not attached yet

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 18, 2016)

I didn't want to pick it apart, but there's a whole lot wrong with the bike.
The chainguard is shifted way too far forward.
The frame doesn't have the built in fork bumper. The repop speedo should at least be the Schwinn type and not a Clipper.
The headlight brackets are all jacked up, the front fender as mentioned is mounted incorrectly, just to mention a few of the obvious.
Other than that, it's a nice looking bike.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 18, 2016)

well....if you part it out....ill take the tank


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 18, 2016)

Just some small things I'm sure the swap Meet guys will be happy to help fix! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 18, 2016)

Man! you Schwinn guys are bruuuuutal!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 18, 2016)

Good looking! It's not easy to finish a project like this, nice job


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 18, 2016)

Wow a 1 year only  bike!  Those 41's never turn up.

Surely some collectors 'out there' looking to fill that time line gap!

That ought to sell in a hot minute at the Bike swap!


----------



## Djshakes (Oct 18, 2016)

Are the bomb and speedobar real?  You can take the bomb off and lightly blow in the hole to see if it is hollow.  I'm wondering how you even got the speedo cable to attach with it installed like that.


----------



## That bike guy (Oct 19, 2016)

SJ_BIKER said:


> well....if you part it out....ill take the tank



I have that tank for sell


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 19, 2016)

whats the price


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 19, 2016)

Ride with pride!


----------



## pkleppert (Oct 19, 2016)

No easy task to get today's U/L approved wires through that little hole in that tank


----------



## spoker (Oct 20, 2016)

great lookin bike,craftmanship is out standing on the level of the restored parts,its always great to have at least one bike that nice in your stable,super nice,and dont let anyone under 18 yrs old blow on your light stem!!!


----------



## reeducado2003 (Oct 20, 2016)

Very nice bike!

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------

